# Furniture on wood floors



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

If you have a piece of the flooring use it for your selections. The furniture does not have to "match" the floor. That being said, if it contrasts greatly your eye will see mostly floor and not the other stuff. Sounds like you already have the floor? If you have pics I could assess more clearly. Don't forget the wonders of a nice rug. It can tone down what ever item you place on it. Pick some item, art or a rug and use it for your color scheme. Look at all the pieces together before you put them down. Are you leaning towards any colors? One idea is to use the same color above and below the chair rail but do it a shade darker on the bottom, this will draw the eye upward. I can picture a rug extending from the desk that ties everything together.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*wood floor*

Yes, it's fine to mix different wood species. Just look for something to pull out the color of the wood -- rugs, drapes, paint, etc. Here are some examples and the floors look great.

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/13401.shtml


----------

